# Garmin Vista help needed



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

I have 2 Garmin Vistas, one is about 6-7 years old. Got a new Vista Hcx for Xmas. How can I move all the waypoints from the old unit to the new unit. I have a cable for the old unit, but it is not a USB cable. The new computer does not have the connector on it to hook up the old Vista cable. Is there someone/somewhere I can take the unit to have the data transferred? Anyone else tried to deal with this?


----------



## bluebass (Dec 30, 2004)

I had the same thing went to best buy they had a connect that would hook up to you old cable just take the old one with you so they can match it up and make sure it work with you computer program bluebass


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Yopu'll need to make sure you have the Garmin MapSource Trip & Waypoint Manager loaded on you computer (usually come free with the higher end GPS units).

Then you'll have to find an adapter (serial to usb). They are touchy, and often don't work work. Here is an example: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-26886-Serial-Adapter/dp/B000067RVJ"]Amazon.com: Cables To Go - 26886 - 18in USB To DB9 Male Serial Adapter: Electronics[/ame]

Check these out as well: http://www.pfranc.com/cables/index.shtml

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-USB-RS232-Converter-010-10310-00/dp/B00008616E"]Read reviews here.[/ame]

You'll then have to take the waypoints off the old unit and store them in MapSource. Then hook up the new unit and transfer them from MapSource.

Or.................you enter them manually 1 at a time.

Steve


----------

